# Cheap t5 bulbs near the Scarborough area



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a t5 36 inch fixture which needs new bulbs. Anyone know where I can get bulbs cheap? I don't fancy pay 25 per bulb at big ALS for bulbs. I already checked Canadian tire, home depot and rona


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

if you just need "daylight" bulb, then you can check hydroponic stores, but if you want 'coral' bulbs, then you are out of luck.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Home Depot has 36" T5NO daylight...I think they are $9.99 each


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

really where in depot, I never seen daylight T5 there that are 36". is it in the bulb section or the lighting section. I have seen T5 36" bulbs but I think they are the yellow ones maybe 3500k or less.
21w t5
if your referring to that one I don't think it's daylight, most likely soft white which is yellow


dl88dl said:


> Home Depot has 36" T5NO daylight...I think they are $9.99 each


----------

